# Stockage, à combien de % remplir ? mieux un iphone plus conséquent ?



## akouma (8 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt changer de téléphone, j'ai été étonnée de voir que j'occupe 55 Go sur les 64go de mon iphone actuel.


Aujourd'hui j'ai pu en supprimer 24 go, j'occupe donc désormais 30go. C'est pas mal, après il y a des trucs que j'aimerais pouvoir reinstaller plus tard (application, livre audio, images références pour le taf...), et sinon je vide/transfert mes photos (10 à 15 go) tout les 4/5 mois sur mon Mac.


Cela pose t'il un problème comme avec les SSD des ordinateurs ? Soit si le stockage est trop rempli, ce n'est pas le top, résultat moins de rapidité et co ?


Conseillez-vous de partir sur un modèle 128 go avec les nouveaux iphones qui arrivent par rapport aux mises à jour et l'utilisation? (Je garde généralement mon téléphone pour 2 à 3 ans en moyenne. Je suis sur un SE 64 go)


Merci de vos conseils, bonne journée


----------



## Madalvée (8 Octobre 2018)

À quoi ça sert de poser deux fois la même question ?


----------



## akouma (8 Octobre 2018)

merci de cette réponse pertinente. Je m'étais trompé de catégorie forum, j'ai demandé une suppression mais du coup ça été déplacé.


----------



## Jura39 (8 Octobre 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> À quoi ça sert de poser deux fois la même question ?


C'est de ma faute car j'ai transféré son topic ici alors qu'il en a déjà créer un dans la bonne section


----------



## akouma (8 Octobre 2018)

merci ! C'est ma faute je n'avais pas vu cette catégorie  merci!


----------

